
Ask HN: What's the Stripe Atlas for existing businesses? - brushfoot
Stripe Atlas has been described as the &quot;easy button&quot; for forming a company. It helps you incorporate in Delaware, file taxes, etc.<p>I did all that by hand starting out. Although it was a good way to learn, I fear I&#x27;ve missed things. I&#x27;d love to have someone else managing the legal and tax side of things...especially now that I&#x27;ve sold my software to other states, so my situation is getting more complicated.<p>Is there an Atlas-like experience that takes on existing businesses?
======
davismwfl
Find a local small business CPA to handle your taxes and to review your books
etc. It is not that expensive and is so worth it in the end. For a small
business starting out you don't need some huge firm with 100's of employees or
that is super sophisticated, just find a few good local CPAs that work with
small businesses and interview them to find one you mesh with. Sometimes
getting the first full non-audit review (and definitely a full audit) can be a
little expensive if you've never had it done and have a few years of history,
but it doesn't have to be if you do it early enough. They can also review your
state nexus as well to make sure you are compliant in every state etc. Usually
they can point out common issues in corporate governance as well which is
helpful. Of course, if you do good you will out grow them but that is ok, at
least you won't have broke the bank to start.

Outside of that (and depending on your current success & needs), there are CFO
consulting services that do this work and much more. Of course, most of them
work in small teams and are more strategic to support businesses that are say
20-30+ employees.

